# Huge zeiss & hensoldt demo sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Zeiss Sports Optics Show Sample Sale*

We have organized, for the most part, our latest SHOT Show & SCI display goods delivery from Zeiss.

*Some of these prices are NOT on our web site so you can do one of a couple of things:*
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type "Zeiss April Demo Sale" and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128 and mention the Zeiss Demo Sale.

Here's what is available. If you are looking for something that you do not see here or on our *Zeiss Demo Page* just contact Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40 MC w/#20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black (#521460-9920)* @ *$399.99*, reduced from $499.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40 MC Hunting Turret w/Rapid Z 600 Matte Black (#521460-9971)* @ *$459.99*, reduced from $569.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3-9x50 MC Rapid Z-600 Matte Black (#521480-9971)* @ *$569.99*, reduced from $699.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3-9x50 MC w/#20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black (#521480-9920)* @ *$499.99*, reduced from $629.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 Rapid Z 600 Matte Black (#521420-9971)* @ *$649.99*, reduced from $799.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 #20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black (#521420-9920)* @ *$579.99*, reduced from $729.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 Rapid Z 800 Matte Black (#521420-9972)* @ *$649.99*, reduced from $799.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x50 MC w/Rapid Z-600 Matte Black (#521485-9971)* @ *$699.99*, reduced from $849.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x44 AO MC #20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black (#521430-9920)* @ *$649.99*, reduced from $829.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x44 AO MC #72 Rapid Z-800 Z-Plex Reticle Stainless (#521434-9972)* @ *$749.99*, reduced from $939.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x44 AO MC #43 MilDot Reticle Matte Black (#521430-9943)* @ *$699.99*, reduced from $879.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x44 AO MC Rapid Z-800 Reticle Matte Black (#521430-9972)* @ *$699.99*, reduced from $899.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x44 AO MC Rapid Z-1000 Reticle Matte Black (#521455-9973)* @ *$699.99*, reduced from $899.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC Hunting Turret w/#20 Z-Plex Matte Black (#521491-9920)* @ *$699.99*, reduced from $879.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC w/#43 Mil-Dot Target Matte Black (#521490-9943)* @ *$729.99*, reduced from $979.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC w/#20 Z-Plex Target Turret Matte Black (#521490-9920)* @ *$699.99*, reduced from $879.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC Hunting Turret w/Rapid Z 800 Matte Black (#521491-9972)* @ *$739.99*, reduced from $949.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC Rapid Z-1000 Reticle - Matte Black (#521450-9973)* @ *$829.99* reduced from $1099.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC #20 w/ Hunting Turrets - Matte Black (Part#521451-9920)* @ *$789.99* reduced from $1029.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC #20 w/ Target Turrets - Matte Black (Part#521450-9920)* @ *$789.99* reduced from $1029.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC #43 MilDot w/ Hunting Turrets - Matte Black (Part#521451-9943)* @ *$829.99* reduced from $1079.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC #43 MilDot w/ Target Turrets - Matte Black (Part#521450-9943)* @ *$829.99* reduced from $1079.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC Rapid Z-Varmint Reticle - Matte Black (Part#521450-9975)* @ *$829.99*, reduced from $1099.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36 - Non-Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black (#525401)* @ *$799.99*, reduced from $949.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36 - Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black (#525405)* @ *$1049.99*, reduced from $1249.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42 - Non-Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black (#525411) *@ *$849.99*, reduced from $999.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42 - Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black (Part#525415)* @ *$1049.99*, reduced from $1299.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50 - Non-Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black (#525421) *@ *$849.99*, reduced from $1109.99 new

*Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50 - Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black (Part#525425) *@ *$1099.99*, reduced from $1349.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 1.1-4x24 T* V Matte Black w/Varipoint #0 - LotuTec (#521707-9900)* @ *$1299.99*, reduced from $2249.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 1.1-4x24 T* V Matte Black w/Varipoint #60 - LotuTec (#521707-9960)* @ *$1399.99*, reduced from $2249.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 1.5-6x42 T* VM/V Matte Black DR w/VariPoint 54 (#521717-9954)* @ *$1199.99* reduced from $1999.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 1.5-6x42 T* V LT Matte Black w/Varipoint #60 - LotuTec (#521717-9960)* @ *$1399.99* reduced from $2299.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x42 T* 30mm Illuminated VariPoint #60, Hunting Turret, Railmount - LotuTec (#521726-9960) @ $1299.99*, reduced from original $2349.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* V Matte Black VariPoint #60 LotuTec 2nd IP, Hunting Turret(#521733-9960) @ $1499.99*, reduced from original $2199.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* V Matte Black VariPoint #60 LotuTec FFP, Hunting Turret(#521735-9960) @ $1499.99*, reduced from original $2199.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* VM Matte Black VariPoint #60 w/Rail - LotuTec(#521736-9960)* @ *$1599.99*, reduced from $2449.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* V Matte Black VariPoint #60 - LotuTec(#521737-9960)* @ *$1549.99*, reduced from $2349.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 3-12x56 T* VM/V Matte Black #8 - LotuTec(#521741-9908)* @ *$1099.99*, reduced from $1899.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss FL Diavari 4-16x50 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Reticle 20, Hunting ASV (#521777-9920)* @ *$1899.99*, reduced from $2499.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss FL Diavari 4-16x50 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Rapid-Z 800, Hunting Turret (#521777-9972)* @ *$1899.99*, reduced from $2499.99 new

* (Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 6-24x56 T* LT 2nd IP Matte Black Illuminated #43 MilDot(#521755-9943)* @ *$1599.99*, reduced from original price of $2399.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory Varipoint 3-12x56 iC T* w/ Illumination Control (iC) (#521759-9960)* @ *$1799.99*, reduced from $2799.99 new

* (Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 6-24x72 T* VM/V Matte Black w/Illuminated #43 (#521775-9943)* @ *$1999.99*, reduced from $3999.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 6-24x72 2nd IP, LotuTec Matte Black, Illuminated Reticle 43, Shooting ASV (#521795-9943)* @ *$1999.99*, reduced from $3599.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory Diarange 2.5-10x50 T* Matte Black Y #72 Rapid Z 800 (#521787-9972)* @ *$2399.99*, reduced from $3999.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory Diarange 3-12x56 T* Matte Black Y #72 Rapid Z 800 (#521797-9972)* @ *$2399.99*, reduced from $3999.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Compact Point Standard (#521760)* @ *$389.99*, reduced from $519.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Z-Point Reflex Sight (Picatinny) (#521698) Non-Lotutec* @ *$319.99*

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Z-Point Reflex Sight (Picatinny) (#521766) Lotutec* @ *$449.99*, reduced from $599.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Z-Point Reflex Sight (Weaver) (#521767) Lotutec* @ *$449.99*, reduced from $599.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Hensoldt ZF 3-12x56 FFP Illuminated Reticle, 34mm Tube Riflescope #101390-8700 @ $2499.99*, reduced from $3210.00 new

*(Demo Unit) Hensoldt ZF 6-24x56 SFP Illuminated Reticle, 30mm Tube Riflescope #101391-2600 @ $2599.99*, reduced from $3503.00 new

*(Demo Unit) Hensoldt ZF 4-16x56 SFP Illuminated Reticle, 34mm Tube Riflescope #101390-8800 @ $2499.99*, reduced from $3366.00 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 10x50 T* ABK (#525010)* @ *$1149.99*, reduced from $1449.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Conquest 10x56 T* Black (#525014)* @ *$1199.99*, reduced from $1549.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory FL T* 8x32 Black w/ Lotutec (#523230)* @ *$1399.99*, reduced from $1849.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory FL T* 10x32 BLACK w/ Lotutec (#523231)* @ *$1099.99*, reduced from $1899.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory FL T* 8x42 BLACK w/ LotuTec (#524541)* @ *$1399.99*, reduced from $1949.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory FL T* 10x42 Black w/ LotuTec (Part#524542)* @ *$1499.99*, reduced from $1999.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory FL T* 8x56 BLACK w/ LotuTec (Part#525608)* @ *$1799.99*, reduced from $2319.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory FL T* 10x56 Black w/ LotuTec (Part#525610)* @ *$1849.99*, reduced from $2369.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 8x45 T* RF (Part#524516)* @ *$2099.99*, reduced from $2699.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 10x45 T* RF (Part#524518)* @ *$2199.99*, reduced from $2799.99 new

* (Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory RF 8x56 T* BLACK w/ LotuTec (Part#525620) * @ *$2499.99*, reduced from $3199.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory 8x26 T* PRF (LotuTec) (Part#524561)* @ *$559.99*, reduced from $649.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Dailyt Spotter (#528007)* @ *$1099.99*, reduced from $1399.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss 65 T* FL LT Diascope Angled, Gree, (#528054)* @ *$899.99*, originally $1549.99 new

*(Demo Unit) 15-45x/20-60x LT V Zoom Eyepiece (#528061)* @ *$349.99*, originally $599.99

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory DiaScope 85 T* FL (Black) (Angled Model) with 20-75x Zoom Eyepiece (#1787883)* @ *$2499.99*, reduced from $3149.99 new

*(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory DiaScope 85 T* FL (Black) (Straight Model) with 20-75x Zoom Eyepiece (#1787885)* @ *$2499.99*, reduced from $3149.99 new

*Last, but certainly not least.....

(Demo Unit) Zeiss Victory Photoscope 85 T* FL (#528100)* @ *$4499.99*, reduced from $6699.99 new

These all have the same as new product warranty, in the original boxes with all the original paperwork. All Victory & Victory RF Binoculars are eligible for the rebates.
Please feel free to give a call to 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

Thank you for your continued support.

BTW, We are now an authorized dealer for *Old Harbor Outdoor Gear*


----------

